# Car Dealership Pricing



## spslandscaping (Sep 6, 2015)

Looking for some assistance with pricing out a car dealership. This not a mom and pop dealership, it is national. 

Average Employees- 140.
Average amount of cars on lot per day for sale- 700
Average # of Initial Plow Visits- Based on 35
Average # of cleanup visits- 20
# of Entrances to lot- 4
# of spots to push to and stack- 3

I have just never priced out a lot like this with a lot of twists and turns and # of visits per clean. Example come for initial plow, they move cars around and we come and scoop again. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

spslandscaping;2047703 said:


> Looking for some assistance with pricing out a car dealership. This not a mom and pop dealership, it is national.
> 
> Average Employees- 140.
> Average amount of cars on lot per day for sale- 700
> ...


The only way I would do a car dealership is by the hour..I hate hourly pricing..But that's the only way I would do it..Sitting around waiting for the to move cars around does not sound fun to me unless I was making good money


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Defcon 5;2047736 said:


> The only way I would do a car dealership is by the hour..I hate hourly pricing..But that's the only way I would do it..Sitting around waiting for the to move cars around does not sound fun to me unless I was making good money


Did your account get hacked? It's not like you to make a completely sensible post 

But yes, Matson nails it. The time you spend waiting for cars to move is awful. I only plowed a dealership one time and I vowed to never do it again unless I got paid by the hour. In fact, I don't even think I could sit through that again. I would have an employee do it.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

most of the stealerships in my area take a truck off the lot and outfit it with a plow and have an employee come in early and plow the main part of the lot and rows before business opens up. Then once the sales people show up, they clear and move the cars into the cleared areas and plow where they were parked. 

I agree with the others though, bid it per hour. Id also find out exactly what the expectations are. If you have to wait, its going to get expensive. Also, Id make sure my insurance will cover a lot like that. It only takes one wrong move to cause 10s of thousands dollars in damage in a car lot. And every little dent discovered after you have plowed it, now becomes blamed on you...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Camden;2047738 said:


> Did your account get hacked? It's not like you to make a completely sensible post
> 
> But yes, Matson nails it. The time you spend waiting for cars to move is awful. I only plowed a dealership one time and I vowed to never do it again unless I got paid by the hour. In fact, I don't even think I could sit through that again. I would have an employee do it.


I had Oomkes make that post for me........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I would reather plow gas stations....its bad enough to plow the "open areas" and then wait for them to dust off the cars, find the lost keys, figure out key to the right car, wait for them to move them....stack only in three places too, NO thanks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Whatever happened with that huge bid needed over the weekend for Monday morning, wasn't it a few million SQFT?


----------



## spslandscaping (Sep 6, 2015)

It's in awaiting response back.


----------



## 716plowguy (Sep 5, 2015)

How did you make out with the two largest lots in buffalo?


----------

